

Ask HN: Example of software deals with big corporations - johnwall

A billion dollar corporation with ~1000 employees wants to buy/use software my startup has built.  Getting the software to work for the corporation would take some work.  Is there a list of example software deals with corporations somewhere?  I know about kiko selling on ebay but I want something that fits our situation a little better.<p>If I think the software is worth about $200,000 how much do I license it for a year?
======
kellros
You should probably be a little bit clearer regarding what kind of software,
users and licensing types you are considering to get a better response :)

